# Raven Book



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

This is a how-to in progress. Sorry the how-to itself will suck, but I haven't had any sleep and i'm just rambling along. But I'm sure you'll get the general idea or just ask. A very simple project anyway.

just posted some progress pics of the raven book i started working on a while back. haven't worked on it in forever it seems. need to get off my butt and finish it.

started off with an old rusty wooden box that someone had used to store tools in. found it in free yard sale leftovers. the rusty beat up box I have pictured is the second box, also from the same yard sale. it's the same box, i just forgot to take pics of the before of the raven box. the second box i think will be a vampire box perhaps called love bites. i also have a black box from the same yard sale to do something with. maybe little miss muffet. not sure.

cleaned and sanded the box, removed the hinges and got to work. found the font i wanted to use and a raven pumpkin carving stencil. put it together and printed it out. then it was on to woodburning with what tips i had. I'm used to burning foam not wood. it took forever lol. i really don't have the patience for woodburning. have a few spots in the burn that need to be fixed. i have an extra burn line, i believe in the "v", where my phone went off and made me jump. I carved the cover first then took a break for a while. 
while i considered starting to burn in the side "pages", I 
happened to come across my four pack of bamboo placemats i'd gotten in the cheap bins at target on clearance for $1.25. started thinking they looked like pages kinda. pulled one out. took off the outer binding around the edge. then cut and glued it onto the box. after that it was the tedious process of cutting out all the thread that held the strips together. then i burned the spine. started putting some more lines/pages into the bamboo with a hacksaw blade held upright and scratched across the surface repeatedly. still need to fix little things, paint and add the binding strips and the clasp to hide where the pages join on the long side where the bamboo placemat wasn't long enough. the box is 16x11-1/2 x5-1/2.

free box









very rusty









cover









with pages so far









spine so far










here's a link to the album since I can only upload five pics in the thread
raven book pictures by YzButt - Photobucket

I'll try to get more pics up whenever I get back to work on it.

For the most part this is a simple prop out of some stuff that was laying around. the hardest part was the patience for the woodburning and plucking threads lol. my favorite thing is converting stuff from what it is into what it could be.


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

I have been wanting to do a similar prop but was struggling a bit with the "pages". Excellent Idea! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Using the bamboo placemats for pages was inspired. It looks great!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good raven!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

thanks, girls. have to get motivated to finish it soon. got distracted today and did a weird project lol


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

It looks great and nearly finished


----------

